# Problem mit value-expression



## runaway (18. Sep 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab hier leider bei jsf ein kleines prob mit den value-expressions....
Also ich habe eine bean names surebetBean aus der klasse xxx.surebet.surebetBean  (xxx steht für einen packetnamen der nicht genannt werden möchte)

ich habe die bean in der faces-config als managed-bean eingetragen und versuche jetzt in einer jsf seite ein textfeld mit einer propertie dieser bean zu verknüpfen(durch value-expression).

Bei meinem tomcat bekomm ich nun leider ne fehlermeldung:

```
javax.servlet.ServletException: Cannot get value for expression '#{surebetBean.stake}'
	javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:152)
```

Hab ihr ne idee??? ???:L 

hier noch ein ausschnitt von der jsf seite:

```
...
<label for="stake">Your Stake: 
 </label>
				<h:inputText id="stake" value="#{surebetBean.stake}" >
					<f:validateDoubleRange minimum="0" maximum="1000000000"/>
				</h:inputText>

....
```



grüsse runaway


----------



## puddah (21. Sep 2006)

Zeig mal den Bean Code


----------



## runaway (21. Sep 2006)

Hi leute,

hier ist der bean code (das xxx steht wieder für einen namen der nicht genannt werden möchte...)



```
package xxx.surebet;

public class SurebetBean {

	private int [] odds=null;
	private int [] stakes=null;
	private int [] commissions= null;
	private double stake=0, earning=0;

	
	public SurebetBean(int n)	{
		setQuotes(new int[n]);
	}
	
		
	
	public int[] getQuotes() {
		return odds;
	}
	public void setQuotes(int[] quotes) {
		this.odds = quotes;
	}




	
	public int[] getStakes() {
		return stakes;
	}
	public void setStakes(int[] stakes) {
		this.stakes = stakes;
	}

	
	public double getStake() {
		return stake;
	}
	public void setStake(double stake) {
		this.stake = stake;
	}


	public int[] getCommissions() {
		return commissions;
	}

	public void setCommissions(int[] commissions) {
		this.commissions = commissions;
	}
	
	
	
}
```

lg stefan


----------



## runaway (23. Sep 2006)

hi zusammen,

...was besonders komisch ist das die Fehlermeldung auch bei fertigen sample applications von cores JavaServer Faces kommt....
???


----------



## Gast (23. Sep 2006)

Zeig doch mal die faces-config


----------



## runaway (24. Sep 2006)

Hier ist der code der faces-config.xml:



```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE faces-config PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD JavaServer Faces Config 1.0//EN"
                              "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-facesconfig_1_0.dtd">
<faces-config>
 <managed-bean>
  <description>Bean with the information about the surebet.</description>
  <managed-bean-name>surebetBean</managed-bean-name>
  <managed-bean-class>watchertools.surebet.SurebetBean</managed-bean-class>
  <managed-bean-scope>request</managed-bean-scope>
  <managed-property>
   <property-name>stake</property-name>
   <property-class>java.lang.Double</property-class>
   <value>0.00</value>
  </managed-property>
 </managed-bean>
 <navigation-rule>
  <from-view-id>/pages/homepage.jsp</from-view-id>
  <navigation-case>
   <from-outcome>surebet</from-outcome>
   <to-view-id>/pages/surebet/surebetCalculator.jsp? exits=2</to-view-id>
  </navigation-case>
 </navigation-rule>
</faces-config>
```




ich hoffe das hilft was....

lg stefan


----------



## Gast (24. Sep 2006)

Die config sieht ok aus. Das einzige was mir einfällt ist aus dem primitven double eine Double zu machen. Und nicht vergessen die get und set methode anzupassen. Bei jsf sollte alles ein Objekt sein.


----------



## runaway (26. Sep 2006)

Also das ganze funktioniert nach wie vor nicht....immernoch die gleiche fehlermeldung....


lg stefan


----------

